# Auto Batteries



## Hein510 (27/2/14)

So I got a automatic battery with my Twisp, works well on the Twisp, nice and compact and no need to switch it off when I put it in my pocket. Only con is its a 650mah which means its either a stealth or backup battery. Now when I got the PT2 I thought it wouldnt work but it did! Well for a while it did. So when my VV battery is flat Ill switch over to the auto but sometimes it wont work. Anybody know why?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nooby (27/2/14)

It could be the connection between the twisp battery pin and the PT2 pin... They probably not making proper contact. Try adjusting either...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hein510 (27/2/14)

HAHAHAHA!!! Now I really feel like a dumb-ass!  didnt know you can adjust the positive pin on the 510 connection! Working! BOOYA??!! Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Hein510 (27/2/14)

Oh and thanx!


----------



## Nooby (27/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Oh and thanx!



No worries  Glad you came right... This forum is all about learning and helping each other  Enjoy!


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

Sorry guys, when you say adjust the pin, what do you mean? 
Do you screw it in or out or fiddle with it?


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Sorry guys, when you say adjust the pin, what do you mean?
> Do you screw it in or out or fiddle with it?



On the PT coils the bottom bit is the positive connection you can stick your nail between the rubber insulator and the bottom pin and pull it out a little if its not making a proper connection with the battery. Can't pull it out to much though. Just getting my nail in there usually sorts it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (27/2/14)

Ja on the PT2 I just took a tweezer and pulled the positive pin out till its flush with the 510 connector. The battery will push it in when you screw it back on.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (28/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> HAHAHAHA!!! Now I really feel like a dumb-ass!  didnt know you can adjust the positive pin on the 510 connection! Working! BOOYA??!! Learn something new everyday!



never too old to learn


----------

